# Honda HS 55



## inaworldoflint (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello and thank you for letting me in the group! I am looking at a Honda HS55 with wheel drive. I believe it is a mid 80's model. It has all the original tools and manuals. It's in REAL good shape, starts right up and runs and idles great. He is asking $500 for it. Just want to know if it is worth it and what are any trouble areas I might want to look at. I spent $800 on a new Craftsman 5 years ago and it not the best to say the least. If I can figure out how I will post some pics. Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You just joined? Welcome. KC MO or KS?

A little slow this time of year but still lots of experience on here for you.

Posting pics is always good whether a problem, an embarrassment, or showing off! Most of us have been there.

I know very little about Honda but there are several Honda experts. One that comes to mind is Orangeputeh. This guy knows Hondas. If I have to venture into a territory I know nothing about, for some Honda models, parts are not available and you have to scavenge them from another machine. Disappointing.

Though your Craftsman is not serving you well, tell us why and post several pictures including close ups, model#, # cc, width. Not throwing well? All snow? Wet snow? Not far? Is the engine running well? No power? OHV? Do you have a round or rectangular exit? Do a search under "Tools" for impeller kit.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Welcome!! I'm not a huge Honda guy. I own one small one that needs a little love, maybe it will get it someday. It would seem those here that have them love them. To me, that's a bit high on price for this time of year and at that machines age. $500 will get you a real nice late model Ariens or Toro.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the problem with the honda hs 55 is that some parts are obsolete and those parts are a fortune on ebay. plus the parts that are no longer available are critical parts like the gearbox, augers, side transmission parts etc. unless you have parts machines to donate parts and can supply the labor which is expensive I would stay away from these older honda's.

if you want one around this size in a Honda , I would look for a HS624 or HS724. This time of year you should be able to pick one up fairly cheap. the parts for these machines are still available.

There are other blowers a lot cheaper that do a good job but I only know about Honda's because they are the prevalent machine where i live.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> the problem with the honda hs 55 is that some parts are obsolete and those parts are a fortune on ebay. plus the parts that are no longer available are critical parts like the gearbox, augers, side transmission parts etc. unless you have parts machines to donate parts and can supply the labor which is expensive I would stay away from these older honda's.
> 
> if you want one around this size in a Honda , I would look for a HS624 or HS724. This time of year you should be able to pick one up fairly cheap. the parts for these machines are still available.


Orangeputeh, Is obsolete parts common to offer Hondas? If "we" bought a HS624 or HS724, could we expect the same soon, "obsolet-ion"? Shame on Honda, maybe they need absolution! Really, should we expect the same?

For many machines there are after market parts available bringing down the price. Are there the same for Honda or is it limited to shear pins, skids, and belts?


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Way too much !!!
An HS80 in great shape was listed locally for $100 a couple days ago. Sold within 24hrs.
I bought an HS55 in mint condition for $175.00 and that was in late October a couple years ago.
Be patient in the summer, they show up on occasion at very low prices.
I think parts for an HS624/724 will be readily available for many years to come.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Orangeputeh, Is obsolete parts common to offer Hondas? If "we" bought a HS624 or HS724, could we expect the same soon, "obsolet-ion"? Shame on Honda, maybe they need absolution! Really, should we expect the same?
> 
> For many machines there are after market parts available bringing down the price. Are there the same for Honda or is it limited to shear pins, skids, and belts?


this is true for the hs50-55-70-80 honda's that are 30 years old or older. a lot of critical parts are not available anywhere like boats.net or aftermarket suppliers. you can get them on ebay but very pricey. that is why i have or suggest having parts machines.

for the most part , these machines were built like tanks and can last a long time but if an important part goes out you are looking at a very expensive repair or a lawn ornament. you can pick up these machines for 50-200 all day long in the off season and if mechanically inclined then can repair.

i have sold several but i always tell the people about the obsolete part situation. with the 624-724 i am not sure how long these parts will be available. these machines started about 20 years ago , i think. Honda still builds the 724. 

what about the machines you have? do the companies still supply parts for machines that are 40-50 years old? or are there enough donor machines still available or aftermarket suppliers?

The Honda dealer will not even work on the HS50-55-70-80 anymore in my town. they still carry the parts from Honda that are still available and may do a service on them but that is all. you can still get plugs, belts, cables ,carbs, and such but not tracks, handlebars, augers, gearboxes , tranny parts for these. If a pin breaks in the side tranny gearbox in one of these you are SOL , or so I have been told. I have a beautiful HS50 right now with no drive because of this pin. plan on taking that gearbox apart and see if there is a way to replace that pin. The gears are obsolete , the axle is obsolete. 

i love and have a HS50 and a HS80. The 80 does almost as well as my 928 and i prefer it over my bigger machine because i am less tired after doing my drive. Plus it is easier to transport to jobs that i do for some of my neighbors. I bought the 80 for a hundred bucks and it has paid for itself many times over. Have turned down good money for it.

The 50 is awesome for the decks. It has a 5.5 horse motor with a 21 inch bucket and is light enough to move around easily. Most people have 2 blowers around here. A HS50 or 55 for the decks and a 928 for their drives. I don't think Honda makes a 2 stage smaller than the 724 anymore and that's a shame. Of course they have the 520 and 720 single stages but they "usually" don't perform very well in the wet snow we get here.


----------



## inaworldoflint (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. What are the advantages of the track model over the wheel model. I heard if its not running the track models are hard to move. How long do the tracks last. How can I can tell if they are in good shape. One last item, if anyone knows of a good reasonably priced HS624 or HS724 please let me know. You cannot find them here in Kansas. I am willing to drive but not to the east coast. The HS55 I was looking at is in Denver.


----------



## inaworldoflint (Jun 5, 2018)

A little more info. I like Honda anything. I've got a Honda Mower, Honda Trimmer, Honda Powered Pressure Washer, my wife drives a Honda Civic, I would but I work at GM, doesn't set well with some coworkers. We bought a Craftsman about 5 years ago and it is junk. The chute won't stay in place, it plugs easy, and I cannot even get to the carb without removing half the top of the unit. This year the carb plugged so I am done with it. We may not get snow like the snow belt but when we do its heavy, and I live on a main street with an elementary school 1 block over, when the streets are plowed, and they are often, it covers the sidewalk and by law they have to be cleaned. A lot of kids use the sidewalk. Ease of service and dependability is why I want a Honda.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

inaworldoflint said:


> Thanks for the advice. What are the advantages of the track model over the wheel model. I heard if its not running the track models are hard to move. How long do the tracks last. How can I can tell if they are in good shape. One last item, if anyone knows of a good reasonably priced HS624 or HS724 please let me know. You cannot find them here in Kansas. I am willing to drive but not to the east coast. The HS55 I was looking at is in Denver.


Tracks are good for for non flat surfaces. Wheels are easier to move around but you may need chains for traction. Tracks can last almost forever if properly adjusted and kept out of the sun and not abused. look for cracks. not good.

are you determined to have a Honda? how much snow does your area get? is it wet/dry or both? how much area do you have to clear per storm? I'm sure a Toro or Ariens or other machine could do a comparable job for the half the price or less.

If you still want a Honda, check out moving sales, estate sales, garage sales for the summer. if you have patience you should be able to find a good deal.


----------

